# المواد المستخدمة في الاطفاء - فوائدها وسلبياتها



## يا الغالي (24 ديسمبر 2015)

[h=2][/h] 







ملف يقدم مقدمة حول المواد الاطفائية

رابط تحميل الملف ​


----------



## khaled elsone (2 يناير 2016)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engineer (28 فبراير 2017)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

